# Sig Request.



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

**UPDATED**



I am looking for an artsy type sig. Something with nice bright vibrant colors. So basiclly drop acid then make it.

Just looking for the text hkado somewhere on it.

pos. rep and 5k for the one i pick.

Here are some inspirational pictures for you.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hows this?


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats perfect. I'll get you the credits after tonight, and I wont use it till then.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hkado said:


> Thats perfect. I'll get you the credits after tonight, and I wont use it till then.


lol, I dont want the credits


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Just shut your mouth and take it!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The sig is good, but needs to be smaller if that is the final build of the sig, and if it's going to be used. It has to be 420 x 220 maximum. 10-15 extra pixels isn't a big deal, but 500 is way too much.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hkado said:


> Just shut your mouth and take it!


I have 1,000,000 credits but there in bets, dont worry I dont need it aha 



Michael Carson said:


> The sig is good, but needs to be smaller if that is the final build of the sig, and if it's going to be used. It has to be 420 x 220 maximum. 10-15 extra pixels isn't a big deal, but 500 is way too much.


Ill resize it, sorry thats a noob mistake


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is the sig in its proper size, and please dont give me the 5k credits lol


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks. lol. Its awesome!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It is. You know Renova is a retinol skincare product, right?


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I did not even notice that. I just googled bright colors it popped up and I thought it was cute.


----------

